# MySQL- Datenbank gibt es gute Anleitungen??



## Socke89 (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich muss mich im Betrieb mit der MySQl- Datenbank beschäftigen, habe auch ein Referenzbuch komm damit aber nicht gut klar!! Weiß einer wo man die Kostenlos runterladen kann?? Oder hat vielleicht einer eine Software- Anleitung???

LG
Sarah


----------



## mister_krebs (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo Sarah,

also die Datenbank kannst Du hier runterladen.

Einen Manager, mit dem Du Datenbanken anlegen, oder vorhandene einsehen und bearbeiten kannst findest Du hier.

Grüße
Hans-Josef


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

mister_krebs schrieb:


> Hallo Sarah,
> 
> also die Datenbank kannst Du hier runterladen.
> 
> ...



wobei das webFrontEnd von mySQL eigentlich ausreichend und sprechend ist.
für den ersten überblick reicht IMHO mySQL für dummies 
alles andere kann auch immer ergoogelt werden ... wenn du weißt, was du willst und brauchst ... einiges kann sicher auch hier geklärt werden

darüber hinaus: ich würde nicht mehr auf mySQL bauen seit es zu Oracle gehört. die entwicklung ist ungewiss, keiner weiß so recht, was oracle damit vor hat...


----------



## Socke89 (17 Mai 2011)

Leider ist es so das ich MySQL benutzten muss, weil wir es in unserer Produktions- Maschine nutzen!! Das Programm hab ich und auch die Datensicherungs der Datenbank!! Ich brauch nur noch ein verständliches Handbuch!! Das Referenzbuch find ich kompliziert!! Wo erklärt wird wie man da was ändert oder neu anlegt!!

LG Sarah


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

Socke89 schrieb:


> Leider ist es so das ich MySQL benutzten muss, weil wir es in unserer Produktions- Maschine nutzen!! Das Programm hab ich und auch die Datensicherungs der Datenbank!! Ich brauch nur noch ein verständliches Handbuch!! Das Referenzbuch find ich kompliziert!! Wo erklärt wird wie man da was ändert oder neu anlegt!!
> 
> LG Sarah



was möchtest du neu anlegen??
was genau hast du vor??
geht es um reine sql-statements??
oder möchtest du eine anwendung schreiben??
und warum treten bei dir satzzeichen imm paarweise auf??


----------



## Socke89 (17 Mai 2011)

Fangen wir das mal so an: Ich hab von diesem Datenbankzeug keine Ahnung. Ich soll mich in das MySQL- Programm soweit einfinden, das ich damit arbeiten und ein Firmeninternes Benutzerhandbuch für jedermann schreiben kann. 
LG


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

Socke89 schrieb:


> Fangen wir das mal so an: Ich hab von diesem Datenbankzeug keine Ahnung. Ich soll mich in das MySQL- Programm soweit einfinden, das ich damit arbeiten und ein Firmeninternes Benutzerhandbuch für jedermann schreiben kann.
> LG



was soll das handbuch beinhalten? normale verfahrensweise mit phpMyAdmin? installation? create database/table etc.? zugriff aus anwendungen? nutzerverwaltung?


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*Das Märchen von der Freeware*

Hallo



			
				Socke89 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es so das ich MySQL benutzten muss, weil wir es in unserer Produktions- Maschine nutzen!!



In dem Zusammenhang mit MySQL möchte ich Dir nahelegen, die Lizenzbedingungen für MySQL beim *kommerziellen* Einsatz genau durchzulesen. Wird MySQL kommerziell eingesetzt, dann sind Lizenzgebühren fällig, da ist eine Oracle-DB ein Schnäppchen dagegen.

Vielleicht ist Dir das auch schon bekannt, aber ich wollte nur vorsorglich darauf hinweisen, das MySQL nur im privaten Bereich kostenfrei ist. Im kommerziellen Bereich sind Lizenzgebühren jenseits der Schmerzgrenze angesagt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo
> In dem Zusammenhang mit MySQL möchte ich Dir nahelegen, die Lizenzbedingungen für MySQL beim *kommerziellen* Einsatz genau durchzulesen. Wird MySQL kommerziell eingesetzt, dann sind Lizenzgebühren fällig, da ist eine Oracle-DB ein Schnäppchen dagegen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist Dir das auch schon bekannt, aber ich wollte nur vorsorglich darauf hinweisen, das MySQL nur im privaten Bereich kostenfrei ist. Im kommerziellen Bereich sind Lizenzgebühren jenseits der Schmerzgrenze angesagt.
> ...



Bin mir da nicht sicher...

Die Communitiy Edition, kann soweit Ich weis auch mit Kommerziellen Produkten verwendet werden.

Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:


```
Zitat:
MySQL
What is MySQL Community Server?

MySQL AB remains focused on delivering MySQL Community Server, the world's most popular open source database to the open source community.

* Freely available under the open source GPL license
Zitat:
Wikipedia: GPL 
Das Programm darf ohne jede Einschränkung für jeden Zweck genutzt werden. Kommerzielle Nutzung ist hierbei ausdrücklich erlaubt.
```


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das gilt nur für 



> *For OEMs, ISVs, VARs and Other Distributors of Commercial Applications:*
> 
> OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturers), ISVs (Independent Software Vendors), VARs (Value Added Resellers) and other distributors that combine and distribute commercially licensed software with MySQL software and do not wish to distribute the source code for the commercially licensed software under version 2 of the GNU General Public License (the "GPL") must enter into a commercial license agreement with Oracle.



Q: http://www.mysql.com/about/legal/licensing/oem/


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*Soweit ich weiss ..*

Hallo,



			
				Jochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Die Communitiy Edition, kann soweit Ich weis auch mit Kommerziellen Produkten verwendet werden.



Wir beide wissen nicht, welche Edition der TE verwendet. 



			
				JUochen Kühner schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:



Ich habe in meinem Beitrag dem TE empfohlen, die Lizenzbedingungen von MySQL genau durchzulesen. Da stecken einige Fallstricke drin.

Die Interpretation dieser Lizenzbedingungen eines Teilnehmers aus einem "anderen" Forum ist eine persönliche Meinung und Interpretation dieser Person, aber rechtlich völlig unverbindlich und irrelevant. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*Hang down your head, MySQL*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> darüber hinaus: ich würde nicht mehr auf mySQL bauen seit es zu Oracle gehört. die entwicklung ist ungewiss, keiner weiß so recht, was oracle damit vor hat...



Ich werde dann mal zum Hellseher : 

Q: Warum hat Oracle das wohl aufgekauft ?
A: Exekution und baldige Bestattung der unliebsamen Konkurrenz.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Beitrag dem TE empfohlen, die Lizenzbedingungen von MySQL genau durchzulesen. Da stecken einige Fallstricke drin.



vorallem ist es wichtig in zukunft immer mal eine auge drauf zu haben bevor man ein projekt mit mySql beginnt ... der ellison wird ja sicher bald ne zweite riesenyacht brauchen


----------



## vierlagig (17 Mai 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in anbetracht der tatsache, dass die aktuelle version die beste ever ist und das auch durch oracle know how und oracle entwickler würde ich das so nicht orakeln


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> bevor man ein projekt mit mySql beginnt



Davon sollte man aus den oben erwähnten Gründen im kommerziellen Bereich Abstand nehmen. Don't even think about that ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Socke89 (18 Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Danke erst mal für so viel Beteidigung an diesem Thema!! Also mit den Lizenzen hab ich nix am Hut. Dafür haben wir einen Computerfachmann der sich um die Pc´s, Server und so kümmert. Ich bin ja nur Elektronikerin und soll mich mit diesem Prgramm beschäftigen wie das so funktioniert z.B. Kommunikation von SPS zum PC mit MySQL- Software. Mein Chef denkt sich das so: Ich soll im Notfall bei MySQL eingreifen können falls mal ihrgendwas passiert. Es ist ja sehr viel in der Datenbank abgelegt, Ergebnisse vom messen und die ganzen Daten für die verschieden Typen die wir produzieren können. 

Wir verwenden MySQL Administrator!! Falls es weiter Hilft

LG Sarah


----------



## vierlagig (18 Mai 2011)

Socke89 schrieb:


> Kommunikation von SPS zum PC mit MySQL- Software.



hast du denn schon die entsprechenden komponenten entlarvt, die hier die daten schaufeln?



Socke89 schrieb:


> Wir verwenden MySQL Administrator!! Falls es weiter Hilft


wie? weiter hilft? im grunde ist es egal! ...du willst es verstehen...


----------



## Socke89 (18 Mai 2011)

Was ich herrausgefunden hab ist das das ganze auf zwei Bussysteme aufgeteilt ist. Ein Profibus-mastersystem (PC/Master) gibt Freigeben für servo- Motoren und bekommt Messergebnisse!! Das Zweite Profibussystem (SPS/ Master) steuert den rest der Anlage. Trotzdem bekommt die SPS angaben vom PC-(Slave), welcher Tpy jetzt produtiertz werden soll!! Da passiert aber auch noch was mit C++. Also alles etwas Kompliziert. 

Ausserdem ist das erst mal egal!! Ich soll ja wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab, eine Betriebsinterne Anleitung für das Programm schreiben und gucken wie man damit arbeitet, so das ich klar komm. Und eigentlich suche ich nur ein gutes Handbuch für MySQL ! Den rest erarbeite ich mir dann schon selbst, wenn das nicht zu kompliziert ist. 

lg


----------



## vierlagig (18 Mai 2011)

Socke89 schrieb:


> Und eigentlich suche ich nur ein gutes Handbuch für MySQL !



mySql für dummies ...


----------

